# xp cpu auslasstung



## Holop (1. September 2002)

Moin!

Also ich hab windows xp und hab da mal ne frage...
Mein Taskmanager sagt der "leerlaufprozess" lastet den pc zu 100% aus! Aber In der kartei Systemleistung steht nur 3-4% WARUM??

Also wenn mir dazu jemand was vernünftiges sagen könnte dann wäre ich dafür sehr dankbar.


----------



## AvS (2. September 2002)

also ich denke so kann man das nicht sehen. ich glaube damit wird gesagt daß der PC zu so und soviel Prozent im Leerlaufprozess ist. Und nicht das der PC durch den Leerlaufprozess zu so und soviel Prozent ausgelastet ist. weil das is ja quatsch

//falsches forum, daher moven


----------



## DeMuX (3. September 2002)

Probier evtl mal SiSoft Sandra aus. ist ein benchmark um deinen pc zu untersuchen, evtl kann dir das ja mehr sagen.

gibts bei fosi!


----------



## eViLaSh (3. September 2002)

das bedeutet ja auch, das er gerade den *leerlauf* zu 100% nutzt.

das bedeutet er hat gard nix anderes zu tun, als im leerlauf zu fahren :> 

wenn jetz ne anwendung startest geht der leerlauf um soviel runter, für was die andere anwendung cpu-laufzeit benutzt...


----------



## sam (3. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DeMuX _
> *gibts bei fosi! *


*räusper*


----------

